# Please Help!  Our rescued potbelly pig has escaped



## Redneck_Gurl (Jan 14, 2015)

I am new to Backyard Herds as of today however, I've been a member on a sister site, Backyard Chickens for several years. We rescued an approx. 2 yr old potbelly pig, Petunia, a few months ago so we are very new to pig raising and are still learning.  We set her up in an area alongside our large fenced in chicken run and she has been happily sharing quarters with them.  Unfortunately whoever had her before us did not have her fixed and so she goes into heat every 21 days during which she becomes aggressively amorous, trying to mount us and nibble us and I guess looking for a handsome male piggy.  Yesterday was her first day in her latest heat and sometime yesterday while we were at work she forced her way out one of the gates and was long gone by the time we got home last night.  We called and called but nothing.   I didn't figure we'd have any luck because I know pigs can't see well in the dark so I figured wherever she was she was hunkered down trying to keep warm and dry and sleep.  I have no idea how far she might wander and if she even has the ability to find her way back home.  We live in a rural area on two acres with neighbors on our road but about 60 acres of undeveloped land behind us to the south before you come to the next road with houses.  Does anyone on here know what she might have done or how far she might have gone?  A friend of ours thinks she will wander back in a day or two after having her adventure but I am worried sick.  Please respond if you have any pointers or suggestions for how we can get her back safely.  Thank you!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 14, 2015)

I have no ideas, but send wishes for a speedy return.  Oh - and Welcome to BYH!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 14, 2015)

and hope she finds her way back to you.  Are there any buildings that she can get into?  Welcome!


----------



## Redneck_Gurl (Jan 14, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> and hope she finds her way back to you.  Are there any buildings that she can get into?  Welcome!



Thank you both for the well wishes...there are no outbuildings on our property that she can get into and none anywhere near to our house that I'm aware of.  My husband even checked under our house last night since the crawl space panel had been removed due to him having to go under the house recently to repair a broken pipe.  (It got down to 8 degrees here last week.)  I know pigs don't like the cold and wet so I'm very concerned that she won't have found a warm or dry place to have spent last night.  The little lean-to we built for her was set up with lots of nice dry straw and a heat lamp screwed to an overhead beam so it wouldn't fall off.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 16, 2015)

Any luck in finding her?


----------



## Redneck_Gurl (Jan 16, 2015)

No luck Hens and Roos....I have a feeling she is gone for good.  I can only hope that she has been taken in by another family somewhere in our area but I think I'm kidding myself on that one.  We have way too many coyotes and stray dogs out in the country.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## SA Farm (Jan 16, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


>


x2


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2015)

Have been watching this thread. I am so sorry.


----------



## kinder (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear this happened to you and her.  But on the bright side, pigs can be very smart creatures.
I've heard of some amazing stuff.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 16, 2015)

Pigs are very resilient
Most that get free are feral in one generation


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 12, 2015)




----------

